# Dude, where's my memory?



## FormeriPhoney

Anyone have any idea where all my internal memory is going.

I realized that I only had 2.85gb of memory on my internal sd
I deleted some crazy but I truly have no idea where it's getting these numbers.

It shows I have 7.83gb in miscellaneous files. When I opened it and added the files size up, it only comes to 2.07gb.

Not only that. I completely cleared my download folder and it still shows 20mb usage.

Damn I miss my 32gb s3

Am I missing something?


----------



## xsLoWeDx

FormeriPhoney said:


> Anyone have any idea where all my internal memory is going.
> 
> I realized that I only had 2.85gb of memory on my internal sd
> I deleted some crazy but I truly have no idea where it's getting these numbers.
> 
> It shows I have 7.83gb in miscellaneous files. When I opened it and added the files size up, it only comes to 2.07gb.
> 
> Not only that. I completely cleared my download folder and it still shows 20mb usage.
> 
> Damn I miss my 32gb s3
> 
> Am I missing something?


same here!








U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## TDetroit

Had the same issue until I figured out that my Google Account was Syncing my entire Picasa and Google Plus photos. I UNchecked the Sync Option for the Picasa Albums, cleared the cache and regained an extra 4GB of data. Are you Syncing your pics off the cloud?


----------



## xsLoWeDx

TDetroit said:


> Had the same issue until I figured out that my Google Account was Syncing my entire Picasa and Google Plus photos. I UNchecked the Sync Option for the Picasa Albums, cleared the cache and regained an extra 4GB of data. Are you Syncing your pics off the cloud?


I turned off sync of picasa and cleared cache same results

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## FormeriPhoney

I don't even think I use Picasa? 
I disabled it in apps manger.

I definitely am not syncing Google music


----------



## rolandct

It's not Picasa. I had mine chewing up 3 gb of space but it was being counted under apps. I verified by wiping the cache and it came out of apps. I too have a mystery 5 gb of misc usage.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TDetroit

What about Facebook (if you have it installed)? Are you syncing your entire Pics Gallery? That can chew up some space as well.


----------



## rolandct

If you open application manager under settings I notice how it shows the device only has 10.3 GB of capacity. So it would appear the OS is reserving around 5 GB of storage.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tokan.one

FormeriPhoney said:


>


That my friend is the magical power of TouchWiz. All AOSP/CM/AOKP based ROM's do not have the 5.77GB of CrapWiz bloat.

Paranoid Android:


----------



## BartJJ

^ touchwiz takes up plenty of space on it's own. But usually ROM backups take up the majority of my memory on any phone I have and sometimes I forget about them so I would check that. Also, try using this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.levelokment.storageanalyser

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

You could also try disc usage. It's a really good app with an extremely easy ui.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19

It might be any roms you have on your sdcard since they seem to be about a GB if you have a few of the TW ones.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor

This too^^ I would assume tw is pretty heavy

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crysalis

There is a strong chance that it could be LOGs that have built up. Once on my Galaxy Note N7000, I was having a problem with the baseband modem, and it kept on restarting and each time adding to the log. The logs took up over 4-5gb! check /data/log


----------



## theryanguy

Have you checked your sdcard0\obb folder? Some higher end game data will eat a lot of space. The only big game I have is NOVA 3 and it's data is almost 2gb.

Signature.


----------



## echonaut

I ran into this issue before when putting CyanogenMod on my phone.

If you move from TouchWiz to CyanogenMod, and then back to TouchWiz, you might notice that there's a folder on your internal storage simply called 0 (as in, the number zero). All of the stuff that CyanogenMod does on the storage will end up in that directory. However, all of the stuff you do in TouchWiz will be *outside* of that directory, in /storage/sdcard0 or something like that.

So, to recap, the SD card paths that the different Roms use are:

TouchWiz: /storage/sdcard0/
CM / CM-based (possibly AOKP as well, maybe all AOSP roms): /storage/sdcard0/0/

When you're in CM or another AOSP-based ROM, the root directory, /storage/sdcard0/, is not accessible. I'm sure it would be, if I knew which partitions / blocks to mount, but I haven't investigated it that far.

So how do you get your space back, find the data that's using up your internal storage?

1. Use CWM/TWRP and make a backup of your current rom
2. Wipe and install a stock TouchWiz rom
3. Get into the phone, and look at the internal storage. You should likely see a directory named 0/ in there. Move all data on the internal storage card into the 0/ directory.
4. Restore your custom rom
5. Go back into your file manager and find all the files that are taking up space and delete them

I'm not sure which is stranger here, the way TouchWiz does it, or the way AOSP does. I feel like AOSP does some sort of emulated storage thing, whereas TouchWiz just mounts the storage directly. I'm frankly not smart enough to figure that out one way or another.

Let me know if this helps


----------

